# Can my Endo really diagnose Hashi's with just these lab results?



## eshigu (Aug 26, 2011)

Hi. I'm new here and I am a 22 year old female. I had a thyroid test done on August 1st and it came back as "abnormal" - here are the results (and the symptoms I initially went to the doctor for):

*SYMPTOMS:*
extremely tired all the time
loss of period
weight gain

*TEST RESULTS:*

_T4, FREE, NON-DIALYSIS_
result = 1.0
reference range = 0.8 - 1.8

_TSH W/ FREE T4 RFX_
result = 4.59
reference range = 0.40 - 4.50

----

What I am wondering is: Is this enough information for my doctor to have given me a diagnosis of Hashimoto's? She never brought up the disease to me personally, but I found that "Hashimoto's" is what she wrote down as my diagnosis when she ordered my ultrasound.

(I was also given a prescription for Levoxyl @ 75mcg per day)

Are my lab results enough to lead to a Hashimoto's diagnosis, or should I go see someone else and/or request that more lab tests be done? From what I've read online, she should also be doing tests of my T3, TPOAb and TgAb, etc... but yet the only tests she has ordered for me to complete in October are TSH, FT4, and things like insulin and cholesterol.

I'm completely confused as to what I should do next, if I even really have the disease, etc. Any help would be much appreciated. Thank you!


----------



## Sharon (Mar 30, 2011)

eshigu said:


> Hi. I'm new here and I am a 22 year old female. I had a thyroid test done on August 1st and it came back as "abnormal" - here are the results (and the symptoms I initially went to the doctor for):
> 
> *SYMPTOMS:*
> extremely tired all the time
> ...


I'm sure someone with more experience will be able to give you more information. But, IMO those are not enough labs to diagnose Hashimoto's.
I have Hashimoto's and the doctor ran the following tests before he diagnosed me.
ULTRASSOUND
CBC-AUTO DIFF
ANA SCREEN EIA W/REFL$TITER IFA
CCP AB IGG
Cyclic Citrul Pep Ab, IgG
VITAMIN D 
CALCIUM 
VITAMIN B12
Vitamin B12 
TSH
FREE T4
THYROID PEROXIDASE$ANTIBODIES
Sharon


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

eshigu said:


> Hi. I'm new here and I am a 22 year old female. I had a thyroid test done on August 1st and it came back as "abnormal" - here are the results (and the symptoms I initially went to the doctor for):
> 
> *SYMPTOMS:*
> extremely tired all the time
> ...


Sometimes they can make a lucky guess but as far as I am concerned, that is about all it is.

It would seem that most people w/Hashimoto's present w/high titers of TPO and sonogram reveals a grape-like clustered thryoid. These are common findings w/Hashi's but in no way definitive.

There are lots of reasons why a person might have TPO which you can read about here.

TPO Ab
http://www.nlm.nih.gov/medlineplus/ency/article/003556.htm

TPO Ab should be negative, 0
http://www.medlabs.com.jo/docs/Leaflet-17.pdf
(The normal thyroid has TPO but should not have antibodies to TPO)

The one outstanding thing about this doctor is the fact that she put you on thyroxine replacement because you "do" need it.

Here is some info on Hurthle cells which if present and if they are the ones indigenous to Hashimoto's, that would be considered a pretty sure diagnosis (definitive.)

Histologic diagnosis of Hashimoto's
http://emedicine.medscape.com/article/120937-diagnosis

Hashimoto's Hurthle cells
http://www.pathconsultddx.com/pathCon/diagnosis?pii=S1559-8675(06)71549-2

There are many reasons for a person to be hypothyroid and it is true that one of the most common reasons "seems" to be Hashi's but I attribute that to diagnoses like the one your own doctor has made. Humble opinion.

Welcome!










You might also find this of interest........

http://www.thyroidmanager.org/Chapter8/8-frame.htm


----------

